# Careers?



## ptolbert (May 12, 2005)

While I was randomly browsing the forums (which is quite often) between classes, I began to wonder, what do all of these guys do?

So indulge me if you will, with your major/post-education and your current careers.


I am a Journalism and French Major (&lt;2 years left) and I work part time as a salesman for JAB.




Patrick Tolbert
J.A.B. #477


----------



## anonterm (May 2, 2005)

I was a computer science major undergrad, and I am currently attending my first year of law school.


----------



## lichMD (Jun 30, 2005)

BS in Chemistry 
MD, board certified Internal Medicine.
Ex Fulltime Faculty St Lukes-Roosevelt NY
Current PT Faculty (mostly teaching students, residents)
Fulltime Senior Medical Director of a medical-technology company


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

San Jose State University grad, public relations. Currently stuck in high tech purgatory.

Anon, I'm taking the LSAT in nine days, and I don't think I'm ready. I'm still missing between 8 to 10 questions on the logical reasoning, and I'm totally not getting the games.

Any words of wisdom, short of postponement?


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

I have a degree in Finance from Auburn University. I then worked as a restaurant and bar manager for 10 years (everything from fine dining to a Jazz and Blues club). I have recently returned to school for my MBA with a Global Trade option. 

As for my current career, I work on the IT systems for my Dad's offices and he is building a new office that I am doing some computer drafting for. I also own several commercial properties that I manage and I attend school at night.

-----------------------
If John Bull turns round to look after you, you are
not well dressed; but either too stiff, too tight, or too fashionable.

-- George Bryan `Beau' Brummell


----------



## Cliff (Mar 10, 2005)

BS in Engineering; MBA. Managing a Regulatory Engineering group for a fortune 500 high tech company.


----------



## cuffthis (Jul 13, 2004)

BS - Accounting, Widener University, Chester, PA
Past life - Partner in a nationwide CPA firm
Current life - owner of Domaine Hudson wine bar & eatery in Wilmington, DE. My new venture is scheduled to open mid-October.

Coming soon - Domaine Hudson Wine Bar and Eatery, 1314 Washington St., Wilmington, DE


----------



## anonterm (May 2, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by AMVanquish_
> 
> San Jose State University grad, public relations. Currently stuck in high tech purgatory.
> 
> ...


Just remember, there is a law school out there for everyone. Don't lose it if the test doesn't go exactly how you expect it to go. No matter what score you get, apply to A LOT of schools (10-15). I personally wouldn't feel comfortable applying to any less then 6-7 safety schools. Don't underestimate how many to apply to... you never know what can happen, even with schools that you think are safe. GOOD LUCK! Let us know how it goes man.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Software engineer. I'm not exactly sure what a software engineer does, but I write a lot of testing software, and do a bit of electrical engineering stuff as well. 

Of course, I end up fixing people's email, and cleaning out viruses, and hooking up printers...


Good/Fast/Cheap - Pick Two


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by AMVanquish_
> 
> San Jose State University grad, public relations. Currently stuck in high tech purgatory.
> 
> ...


I'm not anon, but I will chime in...

Take some time to learn the underlying principles to the LSAT questions. Too many people I talk to do an endless amount of questions, but they never understand the principles underlying the questions. The logical reasoning section is just testing some basic logic and disguising it with words. However, it is tough to get the questions right if you don't understand the logic behind the questions.

The key to the "games" section is to be able to quickly and efficiently turn the question into a chart of some sort.

If you are not ready for the test and feel that more time would allow you to get ready, then you may want to put it off. Going to a top law school will open many doors.

Best of luck.


----------



## Curator (Aug 4, 2005)

Working on a BA in the History of Art at Haverford College, about to spend my junior year at Mansfield College, Oxford starting Saturday.

----------------------------


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Bill is right. Take me, for example - BA, English Lit/Cinema, Denison University, 1984. Spent years putzing around, ostensibly living a neo-Beat life (raw material for my brilliant neo-Beat writing). Actually I was honing my skills as an alcoholic.

The disease would have been with me whatever I did, but I could have gone to law school, married, had a family, so when the final crack-up came it would be really ghastly.

As it is, I find myself at age 43 finally writing for a living, at a rural weekly newspaper. (I had a really good news job a few years back, but John Barleycorn shoved his oar in - again.) 

No Beat odes here. My specialty seems to be chicken salad, if you get my drift. Septuagenarian barbers, 19th-century hay-cutting methods, high school football...

It's the kind of gig a kid fresh out of J-school would turn down, but I'm having fun.


----------



## Curator (Aug 4, 2005)

Bill, you've been too kind to me. If someone founds a stephenson fan club anytime soon, I'll most definitely be a member. 

Patrick, glad to hear that a fellow humanities major has made ends meet. I appreciate your and Bill's support because money prospects can most definitely be daunting to someone at my point in life and on my career path, (little hope of ever making more than 60-70 grand a year in museums or teaching.)


cuffthis: What is your wine bar's policy on cigars? Sounds like a prime spot for an Ask Andy get together and I'll drive down from PA if you don't mind a little fine aged tobacco wafting through your establishment.

----------------------------


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

UNC-Chapel Hill. BA Poli Sci, 2005.

I applied to 9 law schools last year and got turned down to all of them. Also about 60 jobs. 

I'm again taking the LSAT in 9 days. I've already applied to 7, and plan on 4 more. 

I haven't decided what to do when I get turned down by those 11+. Banking, finance, journalism, etc are all no-goes because of my degree. Perhaps become a politican? In the mean time I'll be studying, farming, and working in construction.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

> quote:
> 
> Patrick, glad to hear that a fellow humanities major has made ends meet. I appreciate your and Bill's support because money prospects can most definitely be daunting to someone at my point in life and on my career path, (little hope of ever making more than* 60-70 grand a year in museums or teaching.)*


As far as I'm concerned that puts you in the big time. I'd give my left- well, you can figure it out.

Whenever the subject of careers comes up I am reminded of an exchange somewhere in a Bertie Wooster/Jeeves story. Something like:

"She insists it will be good for my career."

"Do you _want_ a career?"

"Not much, but she seems frightfully keen."

One thing I have managed to do is blur the line between vocation and avocation, as I am getting paid (not much) to write about fly-fishing.

Let's hear it for the generalists!


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

I just graduated with a philosophy degree and have started work as a trader at an investment bank in NY.

Crazyquik, I certainly wouldn't give up on finance because of your major. Sure, being an applied math or finance major helps but I found it's a lot more about knowing how the hiring game works than actually having some particular qualifications.

I obviously don't know an excessive amount about the industry, but if I could provide any advice that might be helpful, feel free to e-mail me.



> quote:_Originally posted by crazyquik_
> 
> UNC-Chapel Hill. BA Poli Sci, 2005.
> 
> ...


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Actually, crazyquik, Poli Sci. is a good background degree for working in news. If you have good extemporaneous speaking skills, look into news/talk radio, my first career love. 

Most people coming out of school with broadcast/j degrees have to learn everything all over anyway once they start work.


----------



## cuffthis (Jul 13, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Curator_
> 
> cuffthis: What is your wine bar's policy on cigars? Sounds like a prime spot for an Ask Andy get together and I'll drive down from PA if you don't mind a little fine aged tobacco wafting through your establishment.
> 
> ...


DE does not allow smoking in any indoor public places.

But my house and library are 1/2 mile down the street from my new wine bar. []

Coming soon - Domaine Hudson Wine Bar and Eatery, 1314 Washington St., Wilmington, DE


----------



## Curator (Aug 4, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Patrick06790_
> [
> As far as I'm concerned that puts you in the big time. I'd give my left- well, you can figure it out.


Ha. I see how it is. I think I'm mostly in the same boat as you with those numbers only starting at the peak of a museum or academic career. Of course one could always do as Barry Munitz, director of the Getty Museum and Foundation did, and charge all kinds of ridiculous personal expenditures to the Foundation: https://fdncenter.org/pnd/news/story.jhtml?id=112900004

----------------------------


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by cuffthis_
> 
> DE does not allow smoking in any indoor public places.


Patio, or tables on the sidewalk?


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

BS in Economics; BA in Middle Eastern History; JD. I am an associate at a "boutique" law firm that specializes in complex commercial litigation.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

BA in History, MPPM (which was what Yale handed out before they switched to MBAs). Currently working as an investment consultant to endowments and foundations.


----------



## FormerlyTM (Feb 18, 2005)

BBA in Management, BS in Economics, MBA in Finance

NASD Series 7, 73, 6, 63 certifications (about to lapse )
MAI - Certified General Real Estate Appraiser

Currently I am VP of the Estates & Trusts division for a commercial bank.

Cheers,

TM


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by crazyquik_
> 
> UNC-Chapel Hill. BA Poli Sci, 2005.
> 
> ...


My brother graduated 4 years ago in Poli sci from Auburn. He is currently a Legislative Assistant for an US Senator. Have you thought about doing some behind the scenes work in politics? Have you applied with any of your Representatives or Senators? I would highly recommmend that you do. The money is only decent and the hours are long but you get to have a hand in deciding policy. My brother finds it extremely fulfilling.

There is also HUGE money in lobbying. When I go to see my brother in DC, we often go out with lobbyists to eat at fantastic restaurants or to sit in the boxes at Wizards games. Most of the lobbyists are in their twentys and thirties and make 100k a year or more (sometimes much, much more). The perks are excellent. As a lobbyist, you get to go out to the best restaurants in town almost every night and get free box seats at sporting events all on the tab of the lobbying firm.

A narcissist is someone better-looking than you are. 
Gore Vidal


----------



## anonterm (May 2, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Srynerson_
> 
> BS in Economics; BA in Middle Eastern History; JD. I am an associate at a "boutique" law firm that specializes in complex commercial litigation.


I've heard that tag line before... that firm doesn't happen to be Bickel & Brewer, does it?


----------



## jasonpraxis (Mar 29, 2005)

Graphic designer for print and direct marketing, NYC
BA in English and Textual Studies, Syracuse University
- and political organizer / activist
- and research assistant
MA in English, University at Buffalo
Project manager in interactive advertising, NYC
- and freelance writer
PhD in English, Northwestern University (forthcoming)
- and reviewer of literature, music, and films
- and teaching assistant.

There's more to life than school, a lesson I've found worth remembering while in the thick of a graduate (or professional) program. On the other hand, there's always time enough to be a professional.


----------



## cuffthis (Jul 13, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by crazyquik_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure with patios and outdoor tables (neither of which we will have). Sidewalks are open game, I believe.

Coming soon - Domaine Hudson Wine Bar and Eatery, 1314 Washington St., Wilmington, DE


----------



## JBZ (Mar 28, 2005)

BA with a double major in History and Government (Poli Sci); minor in Biology; JD

In my 9th year of practice; currently at a boutique commercial real estate firm.

Currently in my second year of being a Dad - cliche, but it's my most important (and most rewarding) job.


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by anonterm_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, never even heard of them. My firm is Musgrave & Theis, LLP:


----------



## anonterm (May 2, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Srynerson_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, cool. There is a firm that also styles itsself as a litigation boutique that specializes in complex commercial litigation.


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

JBZ

I could not agree with you more about fatherhood. I have an 8 yo little ballerina who is my princess and a 4 yo little boy who is the second coming of Pele'. Had a hat trick in his soccer game today and then ran down another on a breakaway to kick the ball out of bounds. Gold Lions 8 Cardinals 1. I know that it sounds sick that the score is actually kept at this age, but it is a blast to watch the little ones, sometimes they play and sometimes they pick flowers. Bottom line is that they have fun.

Oh yes:

AB Biology 1988
MD 1992
7 years of residency neurological surgery
1 year fellowship pediatric neurosurgery
current: pediatric neurosurgeon and faculty

"Is the juice worth the squeeze?"


----------



## Vettriano Man (Jun 30, 2005)

Graphic designer. Always been - since graduating from art college in 1974 - cannot do anything else! Spent the first eleven years in publishing - books / newspapers / magazines - then the next fifteen years in the role of design manager in the marketing department of a top UK accountancy firm and, later, as head of design for its own offshoot design consultancy. During the six years since then I have set up own design practice and also succeeded at part-time teaching of my subject in adult education.


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by anonterm_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting, although I think the use of the term "boutique" to describe smaller firms that focus on high-end cases is fairly routine.


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

BBA - International Business
MS - Information Technology

US Navy Commander


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Economics and Marketing degree.

First good job was: Business Development Manager.

May do an MBA or an Accounting degree next year. Probably an Accounting degree. l hope l have the ability to do it. l haven't been to school in years.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

I went back for my master's after 10 years of work and found myself much more focused.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by stephenson_
> 
> ...Never mind money, perceived prestige, what your parents, wife, peers, etc think you should do.
> 
> ...


stephenson:

What great advice! Plus many look at college as a trade school, but the education you get there that will help you in life is more important (art, history, philosophy, social skills, etc.).

BA in Sociology
BA in Journalism

Andy
More Info on The Encyclopedia


----------



## misterbowles (Apr 14, 2004)

Freelance copywriter and editor, focused mainly on the action sports industry.


----------



## jjmorgan (Aug 24, 2005)

Soldier, British Army.

BSc Economics (London School of Economics)
MA Economics (New York University)
Royal Military Academy Sandhurst (UK) 
US Military Acamdemy West Point, NY (USA)
Currently in Argentina. Have seen active service in Afghanistan, Iraq & Africa.

Decided against becoming a city type and went for the outdoor option instead, to be honest still not sure if made right decision though I do have a better quality of life. Being a soldier isn't something you do for the money though and have been fortunate enough to travel a lot and been involved in almost all major global conflicts in last 5 years.


----------



## JeffinChicago (Sep 25, 2005)

wow...what a bunch.

I puttered through three universities (inc. Tennesse and Hampden-Sydney) ending up with a BFA from Virginia Commonwealth (not well known for anything but it's GREAT art school)

Played in bands all through school and bolted for the UK after graduation. What was supposed to be a few months turned into over 3 years (got lucky working for other bands)

Came home and decided that I wasn't going to make it designing sofas and Italy has never been my thing so I got a job interning in radio. Quickly learned that the only way to make good money was sales so I gave it a shot. Worked well... moved up to local manager,was poached into TV and from there went to cable...after a few years at Discovery Channel I joined Viacom and now am Director of Sales for the midwest...should probably get my MBA but I'm old now and would rather spend time with my five kids (yes FIVE...someone has to keep up with Al Qaeda!)

Don't get in a hurry. I know it's cliched but find something you love. I work for a FANTASTIC company with incredible leadership that gives me the opportunity to try lots of different things way to achieve the end goal. Media is a very interesting business and with all the new delivery platforms (cable,sat,mobile, b-band) you will soon be amazed at all the new opportunities.

Sorry for the long post. I'm sitting in a hotel room in Austin, TX (travel can be a downside)and am a bit bored.


----------



## Earthmover (Jan 3, 2005)

BA in History 2002 (focus on Black Intellectual history & Medieval Scandinavia)

JD in 2005

Starting at a Wall Street law firm in two weeks.


----------



## burnedandfrozen (Mar 11, 2004)

Wow! That's all I can say after reading the previous posts. I'm not going to go into what career path I'm on or my educational background because it's too embarassing! All I will say is that I'm in total agreement with all of you who suggest finding a way to earn a living by doing what you love. I'm one of those 90% that's miserable every minute I'm at work and what's worse is that there doesn't seem to be any way out. So why don't I do what I love? I just don't seem to have the confidence. Everytime I think I can finally make a change I can hear the voices of my parents and teachers telling me I'm no good and how I'll never amount to anything. I should be happy that I've lived up to everyones expectations of me but somehow I'm not.


----------



## legb4wicket (Sep 30, 2005)

Job: Government Communications/Issues Management 

Education: Let's just say I found university a little bit boring. I am, however, working on my APR accreditation. 

LBW


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

I hope the following information about my education and working life will be helpful and possibly interesting.

I attended public schools in southern California. I was on the varsity football team for one year. I then switched to the chemistry team. I got very good grades. 

I earned my AB from the University of California in 1968. I majored in art. I took lots of geography courses. I studied what was interesting and took an extra year to graduate. This was before it was fashionable. I was prematurely green. I had an honest B- avarage. 

I always wanted to be a painter. I also felt that I should do something socially useful, not realizing, as I do now, that art is the most socially useful thing one can do. I had also developed a fondness for regular meals. 

I found a job as a planner in Newark, New Jersey while I attended graduate school at Pratt Institute at night. I moved back to California and worked as a planner for Los Angeles for 25 years. I enjoyed my work, and believe the city and its citizens to be better off as a result of my efforts. I was a good and effective boss. 

I wore a coat and tie to work every day!

All the while I continued to paint and draw. About 15 years ago I took up large format photography with some success. I simultaneously pursued art and planning.

I retired two years ago after 30 years as a city planner. I am now a full time artist. Thanks to my pension I no longer have to earn money. I read a lot. I am doing what is really important. 

I Turned 60 this July.

Regards,
Gurdon 

PS: I am a proud and happy parent and grand parent.
PPS: My hobbies are electric trains, and climbing, although I don't have a lot of time for either.


----------



## burnedandfrozen (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks for the encouraging words Bill. Most of my interests lean towards the arts. I'd love to be a painter or photographer or an actor (I have experience in all of these) but well, they don't pay much do they? So do I want to be poor and do what I like or do I play it safe and work in a dull dead end job that will at least keep my bills paid? I chose the latter. I figured life would be more stressful if I was always worried if I'd be able to pay the rent each month. The "starving artist" stereotype might seem noble and romantic to some but not to me. There's no romance in poverty.
I know I have nobody to please but myself but when one is very young and as they grow up the things that are told to them by their parents and teachers have a huge impact on their personality later in life. I know on some unconcious level those voices I still hear are part of the reason I cannot seem to accomplish anything. Still, I'm not blaming them, they probably meant well, they were just using poor judegment in their choice of words. Words can sometimes hurt worse then a spanking.
Regards,
Mark


----------



## visionology (Sep 28, 2005)

B.A in Design in 2001. 

Currently I am a self employed web/multimedia designer. Looking to really get things moving in the next few years by hopefully expanding, hiring and looking to eventually take on projects including tv advertising and motion video.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I am a CPA. (I only wear a tie once or twice a month, and can't afford most of the clothing in the forum, although I do enjoy reading about it.)

I don't hate my job, but don't love it.

For a long time, I made about a third of my income singing and playing the piano. My current position and age keep me from doing this. Now I volunteer and entertain at nursing homes 4 to 6 times per month. (I'm 49. I don't like to be in bars until 2 am playing in bands any more.)

Michigan's employment situation is such that I would need to move away from the family and life I'm familiar with to change anything.

Right now, I'm not unhappy enough to do that.


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Earthmover_
> 
> BA in History 2002 (focus on Black Intellectual history & Medieval Scandinavia)


Now _that's_ eclectic! [:0]


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

DUKE BS & MBA (Any BOG here?) 
Management Consultant.
Heavy travel especially international.
Worked and starved my way through college.....[:0]

Don't love or hate it. Definately love the toys I can get now.
For some who feel somewhat lost in their careers. We've all been there. Have to put your time in. Work hard. Be patient. 
Before you know it, it will gel and come into place.

Cheers
Saint


----------



## DaveInPhilly (May 16, 2005)

Got my EMT cert while I was in highschool, worked EMS through College (still volunteer about 1 shift a month). 

BA - Economics 2003
JD - in 7 mos, 16 days, 20 hrs, 8 mins - but whose counting. 

If I dont stay at the firm Im at now (even if I do) I might work PT on an MBA and try to get into securities law. Any AskAndy lawyers looking for a first year litigation associate? 

BTW - CuffThis, I spend quite a bit of time in north Delaware, I will most definatly check out your new establishment - that is assuming I can afford to on my students budget.


----------



## tweedchap (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm an academic philosopher--and, gosh, do I *love* my job! Where else would I be paid to think about things that interest me, get to change my interests and follow the new ones with noone batting an eye, set my own hours, talk with interesting people about what interests them, and talk about ethics with some of the brightest students in the country? I am *amazingly* fortunate! 

And, yes, I do wear a lot of tweed, and my old college, club, and school ties...! 

So if anyone wants a consulting ethicist at any time, you know where to find me! (And, yes, I do do consulting for companies, too--but I dress in more respectable attire then!)


----------



## amemovox (Jun 26, 2005)

BA Speech Communication, JD (Juris Doctor) and admitted to the CA Bar.
Former broadcast engineer and announcer. Currently, regulatory compliance manager for a solid waste disposal company. Its a great life![8D]


----------



## smlaz (May 13, 2005)

What a picture of diversity! I finished an MPH (Master of Public Health) last year after many years out of school (also have an MBA). Took a position as CFO of a not-for-profit health center system, left after 4 months; it was too unreal from a business perspective, and they didn't want to institute the discipline or accountability necessary to make it a more efficient place. So, I'm "between jobs" as they say 
Cheers,
Steve

Niceness is an overrated quality. Being nice is how a man pays his way into the party if he hasn't the guts to be tough or the class to be brilliant. - James Abbott McNeil Whistler


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

BS Accounting 1977 (St. John's University)
MBA Finance 1981 (St. John's University)
CPA 1988
NASD Series 7, 63 & 27

Currently work for the New York Stock Exchange in Member Firm Regulation


----------



## mark6016 (Sep 8, 2003)

Private investigator. However I pay the bills by working at a hotel. The detective business is very competitive and I'm an old-style gumshoe compared to today's "global service" agencies. I'm happy working locally doing routine work (runaways, marital issues, employment verification, fraud/theft, etc.)


----------



## pendennis (Oct 6, 2005)

Bachelor of Science in Commerce - Majors in Finance and Marketing, minor in Political Science - U. of Louisville, 1976
Master's Certification Project Management - George Washington University.
25 Years Accounting - Auto Industry
12 Years Information Technology Engineering - Auto Industry

Dennis


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

MA in Poli-Sci-why-try...

DD


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow, what an impressive range of jobs!

A brief potted history: MA (Hons) and BMBCh (both Oxon). The BMBCh is a medical degree; equivalent to getting an MD in the USA. I'm a psychiatrist and am halfway through completing the psych-specific specialist exams (MRCPsych), which are a necessary precursor to completing specialist training.

I enjoy my job a lot but it certainly isn't my whole life - I believe in maintaining a work/life balance.


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

BsE in Geological Engineerng and BS in Applied Geophysics in 2000. Decided to move to Houston with my girlfriend/soon to be wife instead of gradschool. Worked in the oil patch as a geophycist for 18 months. I really don't like steady work, never have, don't think I ever will. Retired from gainful employment 3 days before my first baby was born. She's three and a half now, her brother turned 2 in July and number three will be born around the first of the year. This is a job I love. I'll be doing this full time until the last of the kids (whoever that ends up being) is in school full time. Then I'll sit down, figure out what I want to do and re-train. My wife is happy enough with my work so far she's told me that she'd be cool with me never going back to work. Never underestimate the power of a hot meal and a clean house at the end of every day.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Working on my B.S in Economics at Trinity, previously was at Babson.


----------



## ChubbyTiger (Mar 10, 2005)

Chemistry faculty at a small liberal arts college in NYC. Specifically, I'm a biochemist.

After 29 years of school* (I'm only 32), I'm fried enough that I have no idea what I want to do. 

CT

*2 yrs preschool, 2 yrs kindergarden, 12 yrs grade school, 4 yrs college, 6 yrs grad school, 3 yrs post-doc training - yes, there is something wrong with me.


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

The Ohio State University -
BS - Physics
BS - Economics
BA - Philosophy

Columbia University
MBA - Finance

Currently - VP/investment banking


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

Bunch of youngsters here!

BS Geology 1978 Marietta College, Marrietta, Ohio

MS Hydrogeology 1985 Ohio University
MA Geography (Climatology) 1985 Ohio University

mining, oil, consulting 1978 - 1985

hazardous site clean-up and water resoures development and protection 1985 - present


Geologist: tie at work: Not very often (gets csught in the drill rig)



Michael


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 21, 2005)

Architect, 30 years. 
Specialty is hospital and healthcare facility design.
Came up the hard way.


----------



## Vecsus (Aug 27, 2005)

BA Philosophy

US Air Force since 1989. Part of that oxymoronic group known as military intelligence.


----------



## JohnnyVegas (Nov 17, 2005)

BS in Business Administration, major in Entrepreneurial Studies from the University of Hartford. Only a year and a half out, and totally agreeing with the "find something you love to do and do it" comment. My first sales job was a pretty good job, except the owner treated people like paychecks (his top sales rep left the company recently to form his own company, directly competing with him, for that very reason). My second sales job was a horrible fit. So I'm already on my third sales job, and this one I love and the owner is awesome to work with.

(I hope that wasn't too much)


----------



## CaliforniaDreamer (Nov 17, 2005)

I spent far too many years in corporate IT before getting a Masters at the Melbourne Business School and moving into consulting. I now work as a Service Delivery Manager at a global IT services firm.


-----------------

"If one takes pride in one's craft, you won't let a good thing die. Risking it through not pushing hard enough is not a humility." - Paul Keating


----------



## ashie259 (Aug 25, 2005)

BA Spanish Studies (First class honours with distinction)
MA Interpreting & Translation (with Spanish)

First job after academic career was writing Spanish/English dictionaries in Oxford. Loved it, but was made redundant and have winged it a bit ever since, doing language-based work (subtitling, freelance translation). Currently work as business writer/trainer for a PR/comms firm, despite knowing nish about business.


----------



## Eugene (May 23, 2005)

LSU - BBA
Wharton School Of Business - MBA, Strategic Management 
Managing Director - Wall Street Investment Banking Firm

Always remember to never ever give up your dreams - remain steadfast in your work ethic, good things will work out for you.


----------



## wby (Sep 10, 2003)

I am one of many lawyers on the forum. I went to a small liberal arts college and then an ivy league law school. Worked for a litigation "boutique" out of law school. I agree with the earlier explanations of that term. I think it is the fancy way of saying: "We might not have hundreds of lawyers, but we are going to charge you like the firms that do." It was a great experience, but I left the billable hour grind about three years ago to work with my dad and sister at what is somewhat a family firm (there are some non-family lawyers as well). I now do creditor's rights and smaller stakes commercial litigation. It allows for a more flexible lifestyle. There is no required face-time at the office and I am in Court a lot more. Out of court, I can work wherever and whenever I can hook up my laptop. In other words, I can read and post on Ask Andy half of the day and then stay up half of the night catching up on my paperwork at home. Actually, I am not so sure this is a good thing.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

B.A. Connecticut College, 2005 (History, Government). Focused on political and economic history and the Presidency.

J.D. in Progress, University of Connecticut School of Law
thinking of wills and trusts, insurance law, real estate, but not really sure yet. 2 years to go to figure it out. Hoping to practice in metro Hartford because I a)really like it and b)family has a past here

past jobs: summer/Christmas break bank teller, suit salesman at Brooks Brothers


----------



## Romualdo (Oct 18, 2005)

Owner of a tailoring business established in 1968.

Trevor L. Furbay
Proprietor

ROMUALDO TAILORING CO.
www.romualdo.com


----------



## AzChilicat (Dec 18, 2005)

I had a somewhat different career path. Minor league hockey player. When one fails out of sports at the semi-pro level, there is really only two things one is fit to do; sell cars, sell insurance. I chose the former and did it well for five years. I went back to school at the age of 24. I wanted to be a philosophy professor however the head of the department was kind enough to enlighten me before enrollment. He said something to the effect of, "Son, you're white, male, and I'm assuming heterosexual. If you plan to teach philosophy, get used to poverty." I had an epiphany.

Undergrad in physical therapy
Master's of Public Health (MPH)
MBA

I am now the COO of a medium size hospital and in line to become the CEO when the current one retires next year.


----------



## FlatSix (Feb 23, 2005)

I majored in 18th C English Literature at Miami University.

I have held a variety of jobs and been in a variety of situations, some more annoying and dangerous than others. 

I am currently a man of leisure - in other words, voluntarily unemployed. I get up before noon every day, dress appropriately in the AAAC sense of the word, fire up my Phaeton, and drive around to visit my friends, shop for clothes, and read at the library. I intend to do this for a few more months and then I may look for work. Alternately, I might vanity publish a novel. 





----------------------


"When you wear something like spats, I think you might as well wear your favorite players jersey bc what youre saying is I want to be powerful like the bear and Im wearing its hide to tap into its power." - Film Noir Buff

"First sense of what "normal" good clothes looked like came from my dad, of course, and from Babar books." - Concordia

" I have a related problem in that I often have to chase people. Leather soles are no good for this kind of work." - Patrick06790


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Curator_
> 
> If someone founds a stephenson fan club anytime soon, I'll most definitely be a member.


Seconded!

Me:

BA, English, Wesleyan University

Currently:

Museum curator (you're right, Curator, the pay is not wonderful--but the work is)
book reviewer, freelance journalist

Previously:

Wrote ad copy for a few years. HATED it.

Bookstore clerk--LOVED it, but salary was laughable

Failed pro rock musician...now enthusiastic amateur, and having so much more fun


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by FlatSix_
> 
> I am currently a man of leisure - in other words, voluntarily unemployed.


Currently I'm a 'country gentleman' although I have a few interviews lined up [:I]


----------



## Vladimir Berkov (Apr 19, 2005)

I got my BA in philosophy from the University of Texas, Austin but due in part to the distinct lack in demand for philosophers I am currently a 1l at the University of Texas law school.


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

BBA in Economics + Management (1995)

Worked for 3 yrs as a marketing/biz dev mgr in telecom and call center industry

Returned to grad school for Masters in technology and innovation management (1999) and then PhD in Strategic Management - still ABD :-( but will be done in 2006.

Now in my 2nd year of teaching management/admin studies at York University in Toronto.


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by FlatSix_
> 
> I majored in 18th C English Literature at Miami University.
> 
> ...


I admit that being a "man of leisure" sounds very appealing. I have to ask though how one is able to sustain this leisurely lifestyle for an extended period: inheritance, lottery, dotcom stocks...?


----------



## FlatSix (Feb 23, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by EL72_I admit that being a "man of leisure" sounds very appealing. I have to ask though how one is able to sustain this leisurely lifestyle for an extended period: inheritance, lottery, dotcom stocks...?


_Extended period?_ How the hell should I know? 

It helps to be willing to do a lot of eighty hour weeks in a row prior to one's leisure time, and, of course, immediately after, hee hee.

----------------------

"When you wear something like spats, I think you might as well wear your favorite players jersey bc what youre saying is I want to be powerful like the bear and Im wearing its hide to tap into its power." - Film Noir Buff

"First sense of what "normal" good clothes looked like came from my dad, of course, and from Babar books." - Concordia

" I have a related problem in that I often have to chase people. Leather soles are no good for this kind of work." - Patrick06790


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

A TAILOR.

Alex Di Pietropaolo


----------



## OnTheRoad (Jan 17, 2006)

Education: BS in Accounting, MS in Management.
Jobs: Consultant for a large software company, implementing mostly financial systems.


----------



## mgeissler (Jan 5, 2006)

Interesting thread!

BS in Finance from the University of Wisconsin
BS in Economics from the University of Wisconsin
Currently working on my Certified Financial Planner Certificate

Work as a Commercial Banker


----------



## Technocrat (Jan 9, 2006)

BA in Philosophy from the University of California (1983)
MS in Telecommunications from Southern Methodist University (1997)

First Career: Paralegal and Law School Dropout

Currently: Telecommunications Product Development


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

B.A. in Communications Studies from Univ. Maryland, College Park

Right now I'm working in "strategic communications" for a very large management consultancy in D.C. I don't like it too much, but its better than my last job working as a generalist for another management consultancy. Someday I'd like to get into lobbying and make enough money so I can retire early (I'm never going to have a family) and start a small menswear concern. That would be a lot of fun.

I like to complain about work sometimes (as does everyone, I suppose) but ultimately there are starving people out there and I'm (statistically at least) far from that.

Be grateful for all that life has given you. Be grateful for the fact that you have the time and means to discuss such things as menswear; things that many in the cold world would consider pure frivolity.

Louche


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

BA in Communications with heavy emphisis on Critical Theory/Cultural Studies and Production in Multimedia, Film Photography. Have lectured in MM, Design, Photography and Creative Writting. 

And also worked for as a Chef for over 20 years.

Master of Visual Culture Research(fancy term for Visual Anthropology) now employed in the APS in the Finance Sector, still trying to work that out!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm a cart attendant at Pathmark,I also sweep the streets,dispose of garbage and make sure everything is clean and neat.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Howard said:


> I'm a cart attendant at Pathmark,I also sweep the streets,dispose of garbage and make sure everything is clean and neat.


Do you wear a uniform? That would be cool if you did


----------



## Mithras (Apr 21, 2006)

B.A. Urban & Economic Geography - University of Toronto

Other than a couple of years as a professional sailor, most of my career has been in the research side of Commercial Real Estate. Currently work in global investment for a mid-sized ($10+ billion in holdings) international real estate company.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

BSc in Mathematics & Computer Science
MSc in Management of Information Technology
MBA in General Management & Finance
PhD in Leadership, Learning & Service


Currently running a few business entities and part time as an adjunct professor.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

BS (Social Work)
MPA (Management)

Retired U.S. Civil Service. Currently serve (part-time) on local Mayor's staff.

Cruiser


----------



## johnm (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm an IT worker trying to figure out how to move from an in the trenches role to that of more of a nerd wrangler.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Scoundrel said:


> Do you wear a uniform? That would be cool if you did


Yes I wear a orange vest with yellow stripes going down the vest so that way when cars are coming it's a signal for them to go slow,some of them tend to ignore it so then they just drive away.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Howard said:


> Yes I wear a orange vest with yellow stripes going down the vest so that way when cars are coming it's a signal for them to go slow,some of them tend to ignore it so then they just drive away.


I'd write down the plate numbers of the offenders and report them if I were you.

Brian


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

BS, Criminology
MS, Correctional Services Administration

USAFR, retired
US Civil Service, retired. 

Presently, I'm a full time grandpa, a part time teacher/professor and a part time bookseller but, prefer the ring of the late Rodger Miller's King of The Road, "I'm a man of means by no means...I'm King of the road!


----------



## gtguyzach (Nov 18, 2006)

Interesting thread, fun to read the various things people do for a living. Myself, I'm one of the few engineers in here it seems.

BS Material Science and Engineering
Currently: Materials Research Engineer in the Automotive industry


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

vwguy said:


> I'd write down the plate numbers of the offenders and report them if I were you.
> 
> Brian


I'd write down the license plate numbers only for when cars have problems in the parking lot and let me tell ya,there are so many people who drive or back up way too fast that they bump right into some other person's bumper and they get out of their car and start an arguement.That's why I'm glad that I take the bus.


----------



## tskrovan (Dec 27, 2007)

Finance degree from Miami University.

VP of Finance for a human resource outsourcing / employee leasing company

Board member of a non-profit organization


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm still a cart attendant at Pathmark for almost a year and a half there.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Royal Air Force Regiment - Gunner (specialised infantry) 

Security Service - security officer and bodyguard 

London Metropolitan Police Service - police officer -83 to 96

Swedish Rescue Services Agency (part of the Swedish Ministry of Defence) - civil servant - 97 to date

Swedish Civil Contingencies Agency (part of the Swedish Ministry of Defence) - civil servant - from 1 jan 2009


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

B.S. - Occupational Studies 
M.S. - Economic Crime Management (anticipated grad May 2010)

Occupation: D.A.'s Office Investigator - I.D. Theft Unit


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

BS - Communications / Public Relations - Syracuse University
MBA - Marketing - Boston University

I am currently the Director of Marketing and SEO for a large online B2B commerce site.


----------



## SartusTectus (Mar 22, 2007)

I try to manage (gently nudge with a somewhat pointed stick that is) people who don't want to be managed. I guess it is somewhat like shepherding (certainly sounds like at times).

Every four years I (and the herd at large!) get a new boss, I'll spend some time "poking" the boss (usually with the blunt end – courageous move maam!) in the right direction. 

And then – I'll be tyin' up my white tie, brushin' off my tails. Dudin' up my shirt front, puttin' in the shirt studs, polishin' my nails. (Or something to that effect)


----------



## Rilian (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey everyone. I have a BFA (Bachelor of Fine Arts) in graphic design from California College of the Arts. After graduation, I worked as a visual designer for three years at a major international design agency in San Francisco. I got a bit bored with visual design and I'm now working as an interaction designer designing software and services. 
I'm very fortunate to love what I do for a living. 

I also take classes at Stanford now and then. Hopefully going to grad school one day.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

VS said:


> Actually, crazyquik, Poli Sci. is a good background degree for working in news. If you have good extemporaneous speaking skills, look into news/talk radio, my first career love.
> 
> Most people coming out of school with broadcast/j degrees have to learn everything all over anyway once they start work.


Weird that I posted this three years ago yesterday...


----------

